# Look what I found!



## Hooky1420 (Mar 1, 2011)

I was over at my aunt's house this morning helping her clean out her garage. There was a bunch of stuff in there from the previous owner. Although my aunt has been there for over 20 years, she never had it in her to get the garage cleaned out. As we were moving stuff, I came across an old beat-up tackle box, and inside i found these two vintage lures...

The top one is a Cordell Tackle "Big-O", Part# 8063. (It was still in the box)
The bottom one is a wooden Shakespere Dalton Special hand-painted topwater.

I was amazed at the other stuff that was in the box. Luckily, my aunt had no problem surrendering it all to me!!! I know there was some talk on here about the Dalton Special some time ago, and that is really the only reason I knew what it was!

Just wanted to share the story with you guys....


----------



## Ictalurus (Mar 1, 2011)

Awesome find, those would look great on a wall mount with the 8 lb'er.


----------



## Hooky1420 (Mar 1, 2011)

Ictalurus said:


> Awesome find, those would look great on a wall mount with the 8 lb'er.



Great idea... now all I have to do is catch an 8 pounder... #-o


----------



## Jim (Mar 1, 2011)

Those will look great next to the picture of my 3 pounder. 8) 

Nice find!


----------



## redbug (Mar 1, 2011)

Hooky1420 said:


> Ictalurus said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome find, those would look great on a wall mount with the 8 lb'er.
> ...


come on your on Fla you cant swing a cat by the tail with out hitting an 8 lbr....


I do not condone swinging a cat by the tail


----------



## fender66 (Mar 1, 2011)

Great find...love treasures like that. Often dream about finding things like that.....but, still no luck.


----------



## FishingBuds (Mar 1, 2011)

Awsome find, that would be hard to let go, nice of your Aunt to let ya have them. I"ve heard some of those old lures can be worth some money but I have no clue what?


----------



## Hooky1420 (Mar 1, 2011)

FishingBuds said:


> Awsome find, that would be hard to let go, nice of your Aunt to let ya have them. I"ve heard some of those old lures can be worth some money but I have no clue what?



I've seen them on ebay in the "under $10" range. However, just having a lure like that in my posession means I have a piece of fishing history in my house. I wouldn't sell it. I'm not sure I would even use it. I will probably save it for a nice mount arrangement.


----------



## BaitCaster (Mar 2, 2011)

Sweet find. I love vintage fishing tackle.


----------



## Ictalurus (Mar 2, 2011)

I keep my grandpa's old jitterbug in my tackle box, would never, never, ever use it. Sure brings a smile to my face when I see it and start thinking about times past.


----------



## fender66 (Mar 2, 2011)

Ictalurus said:


> I keep my grandpa's old jitterbug in my tackle box, would never, never, ever use it. Sure brings a smile to my face when I see it and start thinking about times past.



Absolutely! That's beautiful.....I do the same with my dad's tackle. Sometimes though.....I have to use it to see if his spirit will bring me a little better luck. :wink: But it's always in a situation where I don't have much chance of losing it.


----------

